# Brinkmann Bullet Barbecue drop-in unit, I need a part



## jsarinana (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a Brinkmann Bullet Barbecue drop-in unit I purchased from Home Depot about 4 years ago. They cannot help as expected. Anyway I'm looking for a part that holds a knob in place it's the stem that is scrwed to the unit and holds the knob. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Oct 10, 2011)

Try the link below.  Good folks.  Bought my gasser from them nearly 20 years ago and have dealt with them ever since.


http://www.clagrills.com/grillparts/bri ... s-home.htm


----------



## mar52 (Oct 11, 2011)

That is the valve.

Contact Brinkmann directly and give them the model number:

Contact Brinkmann


The Brinkmann Corporation
 Attn:  Customer Service
 4215 McEwen Road
 Dallas, TX  75244

(800) 468-5252 (Phone)


----------

